# Radeon HD 5870?



## ravenhearth (13. Januar 2009)

Gerüchten zufolge soll im März die Radeon HD 5870 in den Handel kommen. Erste Daten sprechen von 1024MB GDDR5-Speicher mit 2200MHz,
1000 Shader- und 100 Textureinheiten, einen Takt von 800Mhz sowie
50 Pixelprozessoren.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Januar 2009)

gibts dazu auch nen link?
sowas kann jeder in den raum stellen


----------



## push@max (13. Januar 2009)

Halte ich für eine Ente...realistischer finde ich da schon den Release einer 40nm GPU zur Cebit (HD4970).


----------



## Uziflator (13. Januar 2009)

ravenhearth schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge soll im März die Radeon HD 5870 in den Handel kommen. Erste Daten sprechen von 1024MB GDDR5-Speicher mit 2200MHz,
> 1000 Shader- und 100 Textureinheiten, einen Takt von 800Mhz sowie
> 50 Pixelprozessoren.


Zeig uns mal deine Quelle!


----------



## riedochs (13. Januar 2009)

Ich denke das es was zur Cebit geben wird, nur was werden wir dann sehen.


----------



## push@max (13. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich denke das es was zur Cebit geben wird, nur was werden wir dann sehen.



Irgendein Update der HD4870...an die 40nm glaube ich auch nicht, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Irgendein Update der HD4870...an die 40nm glaube ich auch nicht, um ehrlich zu sein.



jap, ich denke das die eckdaten die ravenhearth gepostet hat durchaus stimmen könnten, aber es wird dann eher eine HD4890 statt ner 5870.

die tage stand ja auch in den news das die HDs angeblich 1000 shadereinheiten sollen, von dennen aber nur 800 aktiviert sind.

deswegen könnte ich mir sowas vorstellen!


----------



## potzblitz (13. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Zeig uns mal deine Quelle!



Ist das nicht auch Pflicht bei einer News 

Denke das die 5000 Serie zum Spätsommer/Herbst kommt, früher bestimmt nicht!


----------



## Uziflator (13. Januar 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Ist das nicht auch Pflicht bei einer News
> 
> Denke das die 5000 Serie zum Spätsommer/Herbst kommt, früher bestimmt nicht!



Jap ist Pflicht!
Wollte erst mal höfflich fragen,dann erst mekkern!


----------



## Semih91 (13. Januar 2009)

Habe mal ein paar Links rausgesucht, vllt hilft das was 

RADEON HD5850 HD5870 GPU : News

HARDSPELL.COM-ATI HD5870 rumors: 1.5 TFLOPS, 40nm, 1000+ shaders, and...multi-core?


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. Januar 2009)

Wichtig und interressant: Ein Bericht von TweakPC !

Demnach soll sie im ersten Quartal o9 erscheinen!


----------



## potzblitz (13. Januar 2009)

Das sind schon älter Berichte die auch schon auf PCGH kamen ! Es geht ja hier um einen Release im März. Die meisten Seiten im fernöstlichen Hardwarebereich gehen auch vom Sommer/Herbst aus.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Januar 2009)

seit dem G80 is "multicore" für ne GPU alltag^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Januar 2009)

Nein, seit Voodoo Graphics bzw TNT...


----------



## NCphalon (13. Januar 2009)

ich dacht jetz an multicore onDie^^


----------



## riedochs (13. Januar 2009)

Mir waere es lieber wenn die mal an der Verbrauchsschraube drehen wuerden damit man vielleicht nicht bald einen einen Kuehlschrank mitgeliefert bekommt.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (14. Januar 2009)

mh also die beschreibung des gt 300 finde ich vage gesagt lächerlich.bei einem chip der mit angeblich 800 mhz laufen soll der mit 512!!!bit an GDDR 5 !!!! angebunden sein soll....soll eine speicherbandbreite von nur 261 gb/s schaffen...packen die atis net schon 1 terraflop ?? und das mit 256 bit anbindung ..naja vlt werf ich auch was durcheinander..aber des is schon komisch.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Januar 2009)

die grakas werden der hammer sein schon mit der 4870 und den anderen haben sie nvidia hammer zurück geschlagen was jetzt folgt wird spannend 

ich hätte da noch ne frage weiss irgendjemand wo und wann die cebit messe statt findet?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. Januar 2009)

3. bis 8. März 2009 in Hannover


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> 3. bis 8. März 2009 in Hannover




wenns ein angebot mit der DB gibt dann fahr ich hin ansonsten nicht wirds mir zu teuer und hannover ist verdammt weit von stuttgart!


----------



## push@max (14. Januar 2009)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Wichtig und interressant: Ein Bericht von TweakPC !
> 
> Demnach soll sie im ersten Quartal o9 erscheinen!



Wenn die Karte wirklich im ersten Quartal erscheinen würde, hätten es schon erste Bilder bzw. Benchmarkergebnise ins Internet geschaft.

Ich glaube da eher an den Sommer/Herbst 09.


----------



## Nickles (16. Januar 2009)

Genau dann hab ich mir 900 euro verdient 
*strahl*
dann gibets 2 von denen!


----------



## Uziflator (16. Januar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Genau dann hab ich mir 900 euro verdient
> *strahl*
> dann gibets 2 von denen!


Sehr schön OT!
Bis zum Sommer könnte ich mehre Tausend zusammen haben!


Die kommt eh Frühestens im Sommer!
Wenn wieder so einen wie von der 3 zur 4er Serie dann wird die schon heftig!


----------



## Nickles (18. Januar 2009)

> OT


wtf


----------



## ILAN12346 (4. Juni 2009)

naja der letzte beitrag 18.01.2009, hmm is schon e bisal her...

aber egal, naja fatzit^^

es is juni und nochnix von ner 5er zu sehen, weder benchs noch bilder 

Naja 40nm GPU is da RV740 (HD4770) aber naja kommt sicher aud ende 3.Q bis anfang 4.Q

Win7 launch is ja nu offiziel am 22.oktober somit auch DX11 und da ATI schon 1. DX11 fäige Grakas´s in ihren laboren hat, naja lange wirds nichtmehr dauern^___^

ich hol mir aber sicher eine zu weinachten^^

aso:

YouTube - ATI Mobility Radeon HD Graphics: Cutting Edge Performance  (40nm)

YouTube - AMD demonstrates tessellation on the worlds first DirectX 11 graphics processor  (Dx11)


----------



## Player007 (4. Juni 2009)

Gute Rechtschreibung 

Es ist aber wirklich noch sehr wenig um die neue GPU Generation bekannt.
Richtig feste Infos sind sehr rar 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2009)

Das einzige, das etwas Hoffnung auf das baldige erscheinen neuer Grafikkarten-Chips macht, ist das Tape-Out von Nvidia. 

Um ATI ist es sehr still.


----------



## Player007 (5. Juni 2009)

Außer das ATI bisher die erste Techdemo von DX11 gezeigt hat.

Gruß


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Außer das ATI bisher die erste Techdemo von DX11 gezeigt hat.



Aja, stimmt 

Aber kannst Du dich noch an die Crysis DX10-Fakes erinnern? Da gab es noch keine DX10 Grafikkarten, das Spiel wurde aber schon in DX10 gespielt.


----------



## Fransen (5. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Um ATI ist es sehr still.



Das ist die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.

Ehrlich gesagt rechne ich mit neuen ATI-Karten zur gleichen Zeit, wie mit den neuen Nvidias.

Laut ersten Gerüchten soll ATI in Sachen DX11 diesmal sogar Wegbereiter sein, das Rennen um den ersten 40nm Chip haben sie ja bereits in der Tasche.

Es wird spannend dieses Jahr, vorallem, da die Preise für schnelle Hardware im Keller sind.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (5. Juni 2009)

Um ATI ist es Still?
Die haben doch gerade auf der Computex die erste DX11 fähige Grafikkarte gezeigt,und meinen dass die Karten im Herbst  herauskommen,ebenfalls wurde gesagt dass wieder eine Doppel GPU Karte rauskommt und und und.Auf Nvidia hoffe ich so schnell nicht


----------



## Player007 (5. Juni 2009)

Ich nehme mal an, das ATI die neue Generation vor Nvidia rausbringt. Das habe ich irgendwie im Gefühl ^^
Genauso glaube ich das ATI auch wieder nen Stückchen langsamer als NV, aber billiger ist.

Gruß


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2009)

jackass950 schrieb:


> Um ATI ist es Still?
> Die haben doch gerade auf der Computex die erste DX11 fähige Grafikkarte gezeigt,und meinen dass die Karten im Herbst  herauskommen,ebenfalls wurde gesagt dass wieder eine Doppel GPU Karte rauskommt und und und.



Hast Du auch die Quelle dafür?


----------



## Gott des Stahls (6. Juni 2009)

Liest du eigentlich nicht News auf PCGH?Dann wüsstest du das jetzt
Und ich habe keine Lust jetzt die News rauszusuchen nur weil die News dir anscheinend Wayne sind.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Juni 2009)

Bin echt auf dei 5er reihe gespannt, vllt. gönne ich mir dan eine 5...X2 das wärs^^


----------



## push@max (6. Juni 2009)

jackass950 schrieb:


> Und ich habe keine Lust jetzt die News rauszusuchen nur weil die News dir anscheinend Wayne sind.



Was soll das den jetzt?  Bleib mal locker! 

Mein Tag besteht nicht nur daraus, im I-Net zu surfen und auf neue News über Grafikkarten zu warten.

Das ist echt arm von dir, gleich so zu reagieren, wenn jemand nach einer Quelle fragt.


----------



## Naiuluj (6. Juni 2009)

hier der link zu den news  falls es noch interessiert : Computex: AMD kündigt DirectX-11-GPUs in 40 nm an und zeigt erste DX11-Grafikkarte - Update: Komplette PK samt AMD-Show im Bild - AMD, Nvidia, Computex, DirectX 11, RV870


----------



## Gott des Stahls (6. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Was soll das den jetzt?  Bleib mal locker!
> 
> Mein Tag besteht nicht nur daraus, im I-Net zu surfen und auf neue News über Grafikkarten zu warten.
> 
> Das ist echt arm von dir, gleich so zu reagieren, wenn jemand nach einer Quelle fragt.



Sry,als ich das schrieb war ich ein bisschen im Stress...
Aber jetzt stet die Quelle da ja schon.Die News stehen ja auf PCGH,und werden in PCGHX besprochen.Also müsstest du die Theoretisch auch sehen.
Wie gesagt nichts für Ungut.

MfG....


----------



## RedBrain (6. Juni 2009)

ich hoffe, dass diese grafikkarte mit 512bit speicherbus rauskommen soll.
und bei HD56xx u. HD57xx series mit 256bit. ich warte mal am besten ab. ^^


----------



## push@max (6. Juni 2009)

jackass950 schrieb:


> Sry,als ich das schrieb war ich ein bisschen im Stress...
> Aber jetzt stet die Quelle da ja schon.Die News stehen ja auf PCGH,und werden in PCGHX besprochen.Also müsstest du die Theoretisch auch sehen.
> Wie gesagt nichts für Ungut.
> 
> MfG....



Hab die News irgendwie verpasst...alles klar


----------



## Classisi (23. Juni 2009)

Naja lange kann es ja nicht mehr dauern. Die 4870 512MB gibt es laut geizhals ab 113€ und die 1024mb ab 120€. Wollte mir ja fast eine bestellen, aber da warte ich noch lieber auf die 5870. Hoffe mal, dass die Preise nicht alzu hoch werden.
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## push@max (23. Juni 2009)

Classisi schrieb:


> Die 4870 512MB gibt es laut geizhals ab 113€



Die günstigste kostet bereits 105€ . 

Naja, am Anfang werden die Preise der neuen Karten wieder relativ hoch sein. Da setzte ich lieber für 100 Flocken noch eine zweite HD4870 ein.


----------



## tonyx86 (23. Juni 2009)

gebt mal ein angebot ab was das gutestück kosten könnte?

vielleicht so 299€


----------



## Black Rose (23. Juni 2009)

Ich denke der Preis liegt der 4870 gleich, also am Anfang 250€ 
Die X2 ungefähr 350-400€
Und das ganze dann recht schnell abfallend.


----------



## tonyx86 (23. Juni 2009)

bei dan aktuellen preisstürzen wohl auch bald unter 200€


----------



## poiu (23. Juni 2009)

hängt von der leistung ab !

wenn die deutlich schneller sein werden als die konkurenz wird sich der Preis solange halten bis es konkurenz gibt


----------



## push@max (23. Juni 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> hängt von der leistung ab !



Stimmt. Man muss schauen, ob ATI wieder über den Preis zu Nvidia aufschließen muss. 

Da aber ATI in den letzten Monaten eine extrem agressive Preispolitik hatte, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Preise wieder an die 400€ für eine Single-GPU-Karte reichen.


----------



## KTMDoki (24. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Stimmt. Man muss schauen, ob ATI wieder über den Preis zu Nvidia aufschließen muss.
> 
> Da aber ATI in den letzten Monaten eine extrem agressive Preispolitik hatte, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Preise wieder an die 400€ für eine Single-GPU-Karte reichen.



Bin auch der Meinung, dass AMD ihre Preispolitik fortsetzen wird und relativ günstige Produkte liefern wird...

ich bin auch schwer am überleben, ob i mir eine zweite 4870er hol...
hab aber halt nur 512MB...

Aber zum Crossfire auschecken wärs auch geil und 100 €uronen sind nun auch net soo viel


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Juni 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> Bin auch der Meinung, dass AMD ihre Preispolitik fortsetzen wird und relativ günstige Produkte liefern wird...
> 
> ich bin auch schwer am überleben, ob i mir eine zweite 4870er hol...
> hab aber halt nur 512MB...
> ...


 

das überlege ich mir auch noch ob ich noch ne zweite dazu holle!
aber zur zeit zocke ich nicht mehr soviel daher lohnt sichs für mich nicht!
aber 100€ werden ein top PREIS/LEISTUNGS verhältnis haben!

und die leistung ist wirklich der hammer wer mal eine 4870 hatte der weis was ich mein!


----------



## push@max (24. Juni 2009)

Ich werde mir im August eine zweite HD4870 kaufen...für 100€ lohnt sich das schon.


----------



## -NTB- (1. Juli 2009)

*Zitat :*

Erste umfangreiche Infos zu ATIs RV870-Chip 
Mittwoch, 29. Oktober 2008 
 / von Leonidas 


Seitens des ATI-Forums gibt es neue und diesesmal schon recht umfangreiche Informationen zum ATI RV870-Grafikchip, welcher der erste Direct3D11-Grafikchip seitens ATI werden soll und für den Sommer 2009 geplant ist. Ähnliche wie auch abweichende Informationen zum RV870 gab es zwar schon hier und da, allerdings bislang noch nichts derart detailliertes (im Rahmen dessen, was man Monate vor dem Launch "detailliert" nennen kann). Folgendes hat das ATI-Forum in zusammengefasster Form zu berichten: 

    * ATI RV870 Verkaufsname Radeon HD 5800 
    * 40nm Fertigung 
    * Die-Größe 205 mm² 
    * mindestens 1000 Shader-Einheiten 
    * 1,5 Teraflops Rechenleistung 
    * 150 bis 160 GB/sec Speicherbandbreite 
    * wahrscheinlich wiederum Einsatz von GDDR5-Speicher 
    * gerüchtehalber 512 Bit DDR Speicherinterface 
    * 1 GB Speicher als Standard 
    * Stromverbrauch bei der Hälfte des Vorgängerchips 
    * Chips können im Multi-Chip-Modul-Verfahren zusammen auf ein Trägermaterial verbaut werden 
    * Direct3D11-Fähigkeit 
    * Tape-Out Ende 2008, angeblich schon Ende des ersten Quartals 2009 marktbereit 

Zuerst ein paar kleine Erklärungen zur besseren Einordnung: Die 1,5 Teraflops Rechenleistung (Radeon HD 4870: 1,2 Teraflops) würde man bei 1000 Shader-Einheiten (Radeon HD 4870: 800) mit einem Chiptakt von 750 MHz erreichen, genauso viel wie bei der Radeon HD 4870. Die Speicherbandbreite von 150 bis 160 GB/sec (Radeon HD 4870: 115 GB/sec) kann man dagegen mit einem 256 Bit DDR Speicherinterface und auf 2400 MHz taktendem GDDR5-Speicher oder aber mit einem 512 Bit DDR Speicherinterface und auf 1200 GDDR3- oder GDDR5-Speicher erreichen. Da in letztgenanntem Fall der Speichertakt aber für GDDR3 etwas zu hoch und für GDDR5 deutlich zu niedrig liegen würde, tippen wir eher auf erstgenannte Variante. 

Immer vorausgesetzt, diese Angaben stimmen, läßt sich damit schon ein ziemlich genaues Bild des RV870-Chips aka der Radeon HD 5800 Grafikkarten-Serie zeichnen. Natürlich kann derzeit niemand für diese Angaben die Hand ins Feuer legen, aber zum einen sind sie nicht unstimmig, zum anderen nicht maßlos übertrieben (wie bei vielen Spekulationen) und letztlich sind solche exakten Angaben wie die Die-Größe selten und deuten daher eher dahin, daß das ganze einen realen Hintergrund hat. 

Insgesamt überrascht uns ATI etwas mit diesem RV870-Design, denn jenes deutet nicht auf einen großen Leistungssprung hin. Bei der Rechenleistung würde man mit diesem Design nur 25 Prozent über dem Wert einer Radeon HD 4870 liegen, bei der Speicherbandbreite auch nur zwischen 30 und 40 Prozent mehr bieten. Eine Radeon HD 4870 X2 wäre somit unmöglich zu schlagen, hierfür müsste man schon mindestens 80 Prozent mehr Rechenleistung und Speicherbandbreite ansetzen. 

Andererseits passen die übrigen Angaben haargenau auf diese nur geringe Mehrleistung: Die Die-Größe von 205 mm² deutet – wenn der RV770-Chip in 55nm seine 256 mm² groß ist – nicht auf deutlich mehr Ausführungseinheiten hin, sondern eher auf eine sehr knappe Kalkulation bei den Hardware-Einheiten. Und zum anderen ist die Halbierung des Stromverbrauchs zum Vorgänger-Chip RV770 auch nur dann zu erreichen, wenn man das kleinere Fertigungsverfahren vorwiegend zum Stromsparen nutzt – und nicht für mehr Ausführungseinheiten oder deutlich mehr Takt (was beides möglich wäre). 

Richtig Sinn macht das ganze zudem, wenn man sich die Sache mit dem Multi-Chip-Modul-Verfahren ansieht, mittels welchem Grafikchips gemeinsam auf ein Trägermaterial gepresst werden: Denn dieses bedingt zwingend Grafikchips mit einer vertretbaren Verlustleistung. Bei einer Radeon HD 4870 X2 ist dies noch nicht relevant, weil beide Grafikchips räumlich etwas voneinander entfernt nur auf demselben Grafikboard liegen und vor allem jeweils über eine eigene Kühlkonstruktion verfügen. Legt man aber zwei Grafikchips aber auf dasselbe Trägermaterial und unter denselben Heatspreader, so muß plötzlich ein Kühler die Leistung beider Grafikchips auf einmal bewältigen können. 

Und hierbei sind von der Kühltechnik her natürlich Limits gesetzt: Mehr als 200 Watt dürften derzeit kaum möglich sein – was sich bei zwei Grafikchips demzufolge auf diese verteilen muß. Insofern ist durchaus zu erwarten, daß ein RV870-Chip bezüglich der Stromaufnahme klar unterhalb dessen liegt, was derzeit ein RV770-Chip zieht – bzw. so, daß selbst zwei RV870-Grafikchips nicht deutlich mehr als derzeit ein RV770-Chip verbraucht. Somit passen die vorstehenden Angaben wirklich sehr gut zueinander – und der RV870 wird damit aber auch zu einem Grafikchip, wo ATI noch viel verstärkter auf MultiChip-Varianten zu gehen scheint als bisher. 

Dies dürfte dann sicherlich auch einhergehen mit einer weiteren Verbesserung der MultiChip-Technologien bzw. der weiteren Beseitigung der bekannten Schwächen dieser. Genau an diesen – bislang unbekannten Punkten – wird sich dann aber auch entscheiden, ob ATI mit diesem neuen Weg Erfolg haben wird. Denn so interessant das Multi-Chip-Modul-Verfahren aus Produktionssicht ist, für den Käufer wird letztlich nur zählen, wieviel Performance die DualChip-Grafikkarte aus ihren zwei Grafikchips zieht und welche Probleme die angewandte MultiChip-Technologie mit sich bringt. Insofern besteht derzeit noch keinerlei Anlaß, daß Multi-Chip-Modul-Verfahren per se hochzujubeln – ATI muß erst noch beweisen, daß man damit etwas besseres auf die Beine stellt als einfach das jetzt schon mögliche Verbinden zweier Grafikkarten per CrossFire. 

Herausfinden werden wir dies dann wohl im zweiten Quartal 2009, wobei die RV870-Launchdatierung derzeit wild zwischen Ende erstes Quartal 2009 bis Sommer 2009 schwanken. Insbesondere der frühere Termin würde etwas überraschen – und gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit offenlassen, daß ATI über das Jahr 2009 dann noch mit einem weiteren 40nm-Chip mit deutlich mehr Hardware-Einheiten nachlegt. Denkt man diese Variante weiter, wäre es sogar möglich, daß der RV870 noch kein Direct3D11 enthält, sondern daß dieses erst mit einem später im Jahr 2009 erscheinenden Grafikchip eingeführt wird – dann wäre der RV870 faktisch nur ein RV770-Refresh. Derzeit sind in dieser Richtung jedoch noch viele Möglichkeiten offen, hier bleibt derzeit nichts anderes als abzuwarten auf genauere Informationen.



quelle:   Vorabinformationen zum RV870 (Radeon HD5800)


Klingt nach PowerPowerPOWER


----------



## Bucklew (1. Juli 2009)

edit: Kein wunder die komischen Daten, ist ja vom Oktober 08


----------



## push@max (1. Juli 2009)

Ja, schon etwas älter die Spekulationen...ich rechne aber in den kommenden Wochen mit immer mehr "festen" Infos zur HD5870.


----------



## KTMDoki (2. Juli 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ja, schon etwas älter die Spekulationen...ich rechne aber in den kommenden Wochen mit immer mehr "festen" Infos zur HD5870.



das hoffe ich auch, dass nächste/kommende woche/n neue Informationen raus kommen...

die news ist zwar net schlecht, aber das Alter dieser News spricht halt nicht dafür...

und mittlerweile steht ja schon so gut wie fest, dass die RV870 zur Einführung von Win7 / DX11 bereits zum Verkauf sein sollen...

Ich will nicht mehr warten auf offizielle News!!!

Ich will Fakten!!!! und wenn sie gut sind, is die 5870/X2 schon so gut wie gekauft


----------



## lvr (2. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich gehen die Preise für die 4890 dann nochmal schön runter .


----------



## master11 (2. Juli 2009)

Was würde die den dan wohl ca. kosten?


----------



## ILAN12346 (3. Juli 2009)

Naja das die 5870 (wenn sie denn so heißen wird) DX11 unterstützt glaube ich schon, ati hat ja schon Chips die das können. aber ich dachte das die gpu nit RV870 sonter "evergreen" heißt. (war grakaname bei der ATI tesalationsdemo(DX11)) 





lvr schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gehen die Preise für die 4890 dann nochmal schön runter .


 
naja die bekommt man doch schon für ~150€

._. ich hab für meine 4870 220€ bezald


MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Hübie (3. Juli 2009)

Ich denke, dass die nach wie vor ein 256bit Interface verbauen und diese 512bit nur wegen einer kommenden X²-Variante entstanden sind (2x256bit). Was 512bit bringen haben wir gesehen: Mehr Belastung auf dem Bus.

bye Hübie


----------



## push@max (3. Juli 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> und wenn sie gut sind, is die 5870/X2 schon so gut wie gekauft



Bis die X2 erscheint, vergehen nach dem Release der HD5870 wieder ein paar Monate.


----------



## KTMDoki (3. Juli 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Bis die X2 erscheint, vergehen nach dem Release der HD5870 wieder ein paar Monate.



stimmt auch wieder... 

dann werd ich mir halt am Anfang die 5870er holen 

aber zuerst kommt noch die 2te 4870er beiden Preisen...

will ein bisschen mit Crossfire und Benchmarks spielen


----------



## push@max (3. Juli 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> aber zuerst kommt noch die 2te 4870er beiden Preisen...
> 
> will ein bisschen mit Crossfire und Benchmarks spielen



Ich habe den selben Plan


----------



## Explosiv (3. Juli 2009)

Quellenangabe ist Pflicht ! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/3373-der-offizielle-pcgh-leitfaden-fuer-news.html


Gruss Mj


----------



## Gunny Hartman (4. Juli 2009)

Diese Meldung ist doch so alt. Was macht die denn auf der Startseite? März ist schon längst vorbei und man hat ja gesehen, dass keine HD 5870 gekommen ist.


----------



## Marc1504 (5. Juli 2009)

Gerüchten zufolge kommt 2028 die HD 12870 raus, in 5 nm, mit DX 18.1. 
Wie Gunny schon sagte: März ist längst vorbei, und nix ist mit 5870.


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Juli 2009)

Ohhh Marc 1504...
Das sind aber brandheiße News...

Also ich mach gleich mal ein Sammelthread zur HD 12870 auf ; ist ja nicht mehr lange hin


----------



## Derber-Shit (5. Juli 2009)

Ich denke, ich werde dann aber noch bis zu HD5870X2 warten mit dem aufrüsten, denn ich will was richtig gutes haben und dass soll dann mal ein paar jahre halten... und dann eben zur not ne zweite x2 hinther... ich sch*** auf Mikroruckler. 

Oder lohnt es sich nicht und ich sollte mir besser jetzt ne HD 4870X2 holen?


----------



## GoZoU (6. Juli 2009)

Wie hier schon richtig bemerkt wurde, handelt es sich um eine ältere Spekulation - eigentlich haben wir für sowas das PCGHX-Futurama. Da die Diskussion zunehmend OT geht, machen wir an dieser Stelle dann zu.

MfG
GoZoU


----------

